# type of bike



## new2dagame (Jun 9, 2009)

i probably should have mentioned the bike is a murry monterey.  i have some serial #'s from the bike but i don't know what site to go to to apply the information i do have?  any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, I have a couple rough Murray Monterey type bikes. I'm not sure there is any way to clearly identify them. I beleive they were made from the '70's somewhere and continued through the '80's. have you posted a photo? I may have parts if you need something.


----------



## new2dagame (Jul 13, 2009)

*hey thanks*

i did take a picture but have not put it in the computer yet. the bike is not in too bad of shape but i think what i need is a direction where to go.  i will try to have a picture tomorrow.  thank you very much for replying.  may be you could just suggest where i should start.  i don't what to do something and should have started some where else.  

thank you,

TJ


----------



## JLarkin (Jul 14, 2009)

What is it you want to do with the bike?  Cleaning?  Painting? Mechanical?


----------



## new2dagame (Jul 21, 2009)

i want to do all of the above.  i posted a picture recently and was advised to get some rubbing compound or cleaner wax for the paint.  also for the rims steel wool, brass brush and some wd40.  i really don't care for the front forks i think i would prefer the fork to to have a curve in it but i'm not sure how to refer to that type.  but for now i can spray paint it after i use the compound and sand paper i was told.  

as for mechanical, that's going to be a on going experiance.  i know absolutely nothing about restoring a bike for any reason.  

just something i thought i could apply myself to and have something to show for it.


----------

